# First Fattie



## quackmaster_ar (Sep 5, 2008)

Well this is my first try but not my last. Used 1lb lean hamburger, mozzarella/parmaesan shred cheese, pepperoni, and chedder jack shred cheese. Taste was good just had problems getting temp up on my charbroil. It cook to med rare, about 152 deg. internal temp. First pic is my a number 1 helper.


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 5, 2008)

It sure looks delicious!!


----------



## pitrow (Sep 5, 2008)

Looks good! Congrats on a successful fattie! I'm sure it won't be your last


----------



## brandsbay (Sep 5, 2008)

Looks like some real good eating you got there


----------



## grothe (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh Yea, looks Real Good


----------



## jond (Sep 5, 2008)

Looking good :)

Praying for it to stop raining so i can get some on the CGSP.


----------



## werdwolf (Sep 5, 2008)

Looks great for your first try. Keep em coming!


----------



## bso8870 (Sep 6, 2008)

Using ground beef instead of breakfast sausage? I tried a fatty but not fond of sausage.


----------



## quackmaster_ar (Sep 6, 2008)

Yeah, used 93/7 lean ground beef.  It worked out very well.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice looking FATTIE! I found you can use the leaner meats as long as you wrap em in bacon for that fat content in the bacon helps keep em moist
Great job!!


----------



## sumosmoke (Sep 6, 2008)

Great looking first fatty attempt! Now ya know how easy it is they'll be a staple at parties, with co-workers, etc ...


----------



## chef_boy812 (Sep 6, 2008)

great job, 
The fattie addiction grows .......+1
an hoard us growing everyday, There will be more...oh so many more!


----------



## quackmaster_ar (Sep 7, 2008)

More fatties in my future.  Just bought a Brinkman smoker/grill and a cajun smoker at a garage sale for $20.  Can't wait to load them up.


----------

